# Juwelenschleifen entscheiden



## Valfaris aus FF (18. Februar 2007)

Habe mal ne Frag
bin Juwelenschleifer jetzt auf 335.
Ab da lehrt der lehrer einem nichts mehr.
Ist das so wie in anderen Berufen das man sich spezialisieren muss auf irgendwas?
Und wenn auf was kann man und vorallem wo?


----------



## reborn_nem (18. Februar 2007)

Valfaris schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frag
> bin Juwelenschleifer jetzt auf 335.
> Ab da lehrt der lehrer einem nichts mehr.
> Ist das so wie in anderen Berufen das man sich spezialisieren muss auf irgendwas?
> Und wenn auf was kann man und vorallem wo?




ab diesem zeitpunkt skillst du nur noch durch das erschaffen der letzten gegenstände die dir der lehrer beibringt , durch vorlagen die du dir bei gewissen fraktionen, bei erreichen einer rufstufe, erwerben kannst und letztendlich durch randomdrops der vorlagen.

mfg.


----------



## whiti (19. Februar 2007)

reborn_nem schrieb:


> ab diesem zeitpunkt skillst du nur noch durch das erschaffen der letzten gegenstände die dir der lehrer beibringt , durch vorlagen die du dir bei gewissen fraktionen, bei erreichen einer rufstufe, erwerben kannst und letztendlich durch randomdrops der vorlagen.
> 
> mfg.



ja das ist leider so, du brauchst unmengen an ungeschliffenen steinen oder du machst dir ein paar ringe die noch gelb sind, dauert ewig bis du dann endlich skill 350 hast und dann geht es mit den blauen rezepten weiter, leider sind ALLE blauen steinrezepte (ausgenommen die metasockel) randomdrops !! leider.

ich hab es zum glück bald geschafft, 369er skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber mit genug gold kann man sich das ein oder andere rezept ja im ah kaufen und mit /2 (handelschan) versuchen seinen skill zu verbessern. "schleife gegen mats xyz ... bla bla"

gruss
whity


----------

